# Do I belong here?



## MissyE (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi. I'm not really sure if I belong on this site or not. I recently had another 'episode' where I felt like I wasn't really here and my boyfriend suggested that I had a look on the internet to see if I could find out what was going on. And I ended up on this site.

I've experienced these feelings on and off for as long as I can remember and they seem to be triggered when I'm tired or very stressed. I suddenly feel like I'm not really real, like I might wake up from a dream at any moment. And it's terrifying because I have no idea what I will be waking up into because all I know is what's going on in this world. The more I think about this state whilst I'm in it, the worse it gets and I can't think of anything to rationalise myself out of it. I wouldn't say I feel that it's an out of body experience but I definitely feel fuzzy in the body I'm in and things around me are kind of fuzzy too.

If I'm feeling quite tired and I start to think about things too much then I can trigger an episode by thinking about it, which obviously I try to avoid!

So what I really want to know is whether other people on this site can relate to this and whether I have a condition described on this site. Also, is there anything I can do about it or is it just a case of learning to live with it?

Sorry for the long post - I'd appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

It sounds as though you belong here 

Take a look around, read about other people's experiences, post your own. See if there's anything that sticks or clicks with you.

Welcome, hope you are feeling better soon


----------

